# Broken ram, or??

## mariux2

Hi, i think that maybe some of my ram is broken/corrupted. My pc keeps hardrebooting after maximum 3 days of uptime, It happends faster if i do things like compiling....

When it reboots it gives the following message to the log:

```
root@igor [~]# cat /var/log/critical/current

Mar  7 17:05:45 [kernel] Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address ffedb855
```

My computer currently has 3 ramchips in it. two 128mb and one 256mb.

I tried removing one and one of the chips, but the dmesg looks like this every time i boot.

```
Linux version 2.6.3-rc1-mm1 (root@cdimage) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #4 Thu Feb 19 22:15:01 CET 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ec000 - 00000000000f0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000018000000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

384MB LOWMEM available.

zapping low mappings.

On node 0 totalpages: 98304

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 94208 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.1 present.

Built 1 zonelists

current: c04c0a60

current->thread_info: c055e000

Initializing CPU#0

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=1643 hdb=ide-cd video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr

ide_setup: hdb=ide-cd

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 800.169 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 383480k/393216k available (3298k kernel code, 8968k reserved, 1170k data, 160k init, 0k highmem)

Calibrating delay loop... 1564.67 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 06

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfa184, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/0686] at 0000:00:14.0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0x42000000, mapped to 0xd8800000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:0336

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.6 [Flags: R/O].

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- parport_lowlevel. error = -16

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA Apollo Pro 133 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 322M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0x50000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

parport0: cpp_daisy: aa5500ff(98)

parport0: assign_addrs: aa5500ff(98)

parport0: Printer, HEWLETT-PACKARD DESKJET 930C

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

parport_pc: Via 686A parallel port: io=0x378

Using anticipatory io scheduler

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:05.0

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd9817000, 00:50:bf:7e:b9:30, IRQ 5

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:06.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:14.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:14.3

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd9819000, 00:10:b5:84:37:2c, IRQ 11

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139B'

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

bttv: driver version 0.9.12 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

tvaudio: TV audio decoder + audio/video mux driver

tvaudio: known chips: tda9840,tda9873h,tda9874h/a,tda9850,tda9855,tea6300,tea6420,tda8425,pic16c54 (PV951),ta8874z

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 16

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686a (rev 22) IDE UDMA66 controller on pci0000:00:14.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1860-0x1867, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1868-0x186f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

hda: WDC WD800JB-00CRA1, ATA DISK drive

hdb: COMPAQ DVD-ROM DRD-8120B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdd: Maxtor 91303D6, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(66)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 > p3 p4

hdd: max request size: 128KiB

hdd: 25450992 sectors (13030 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=25249/16/63, UDMA(33)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdb: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ohci1394: $Rev: 1097 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:0c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:04.0

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[44100000-441007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

video1394: Installed video1394 module

sbp2: $Rev: 1096 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:14.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:06.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:14.3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:14.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:14.2: irq 11, io base 00001820

uhci_hcd 0000:00:14.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:14.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:06.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:14.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:14.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:14.3: irq 11, io base 00001840

uhci_hcd 0000:00:14.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0040d01222a1d171]

Badness in kobject_get at lib/kobject.c:431

Call Trace:

 [<c023abdf>] kobject_get+0x4f/0x60

 [<c028304a>] get_device+0x1a/0x30

 [<c0283dcb>] bus_for_each_dev+0x8b/0xe0

 [<c02ee120>] nodemgr_probe_ne_cb+0x0/0xa0

 [<c02ee27d>] nodemgr_node_probe+0x4d/0x120

 [<c02ee120>] nodemgr_probe_ne_cb+0x0/0xa0

 [<c02ee3c7>] nodemgr_do_irm_duties+0x77/0x120

 [<c02ee6c1>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x171/0x1a0

 [<c02ee550>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x0/0x1a0

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

i2c /dev entries driver

vt596 smbus 0000:00:14.4: SMBus base address uninitialized - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr

via686a 0000:00:14.4: base address not set - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.2c (Thu Feb 05 15:41:49 2004 UTC).

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:04.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0c.0

ALSA device list:

  #0: Sound Blaster Live! (rev.7) at 0x1800, irq 10

NET: Registered protocol family 2

 [<c010b019>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xc

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address ffedb855

 printing eip:

ffedb855

*pde = 00001067

*pte = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT 

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<ffedb855>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00010286

EIP is at 0xffedb855

eax: ffedb855   ebx: c050fc24   ecx: d7ca9f9c   edx: 00000000

esi: c02edb20   edi: 00000000   ebp: d7ca9f50   esp: d7ca9f38

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process knodemgrd_0 (pid: 11, threadinfo=d7ca8000 task=d7c65740)

Stack: c023ac85 c050fc24 c02ec770 c050fc00 c050fc08 c050fb60 d7ca9f78 c0283de5 

       c050fc24 d7ca9f9c c050fbac 00000000 d7c7ec44 c02ee120 d7ca9f9c d7cbcab8 

       d7ca9fc0 c02ee27d c050fb60 d7c7ec3c d7ca9f9c c02ee120 d7ca9fc0 c02ee3c7 

Call Trace:

 [<c023ac85>] kobject_cleanup+0x95/0xa0

 [<c02ec770>] nodemgr_bus_match+0x0/0xb0

 [<c0283de5>] bus_for_each_dev+0xa5/0xe0

 [<c02ee120>] nodemgr_probe_ne_cb+0x0/0xa0

 [<c02ee27d>] nodemgr_node_probe+0x4d/0x120

 [<c02ee120>] nodemgr_probe_ne_cb+0x0/0xa0

 [<c02ee3c7>] nodemgr_do_irm_duties+0x77/0x120

 [<c02ee6c1>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x171/0x1a0

 [<c02ee550>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x0/0x1a0

 [<c010b019>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xc

Code:  Bad EIP value.

 <6>IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (3072 buckets, 24576 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hdd3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdd3) for (hdd3)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 160k freed

Adding 506512k swap on /dev/hdd2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda5) for (hda5)

Using r5 hash to sort names

eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0000

eth1: link down

blk: queue d7cdde00, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue d7cd7e00, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1931

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c011c98b>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xd0

 [<c013fa68>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x68/0x70

 [<c014e9c2>] __get_vm_area+0x22/0x100

 [<c014ead4>] get_vm_area+0x34/0x40

 [<c011996f>] __ioremap+0xbf/0x120

 [<c01199fa>] ioremap_nocache+0x2a/0xb0

 [<d9b86465>] os_map_kernel_space+0x68/0x6c [nvidia]

 [<d9b98a57>] __nvsym00568+0x1f/0x2c [nvidia]

 [<d9b9ab76>] __nvsym00775+0x6e/0xe0 [nvidia]

 [<d9b9ac06>] __nvsym00781+0x1e/0x190 [nvidia]

 [<d9b9c68c>] rm_init_adapter+0xc/0x10 [nvidia]

 [<d9b82ee0>] nv_kern_open+0xf5/0x232 [nvidia]

 [<c015dbad>] chrdev_open+0xbd/0x1d0

 [<c015daf0>] chrdev_open+0x0/0x1d0

 [<c0153720>] dentry_open+0x120/0x190

 [<c01535fd>] filp_open+0x5d/0x60

 [<c0153a25>] sys_open+0x55/0x90

 [<c04387df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

 [<c043007b>] svc_delete_socket+0xcb/0x130

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1931

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c011c98b>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xd0

 [<c013fa68>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x68/0x70

 [<c014e9c2>] __get_vm_area+0x22/0x100

 [<c014ead4>] get_vm_area+0x34/0x40

 [<c011996f>] __ioremap+0xbf/0x120

 [<c01199fa>] ioremap_nocache+0x2a/0xb0

 [<d9b86465>] os_map_kernel_space+0x68/0x6c [nvidia]

 [<d9b98a57>] __nvsym00568+0x1f/0x2c [nvidia]

 [<d9b9ab76>] __nvsym00775+0x6e/0xe0 [nvidia]

 [<d9b9ac06>] __nvsym00781+0x1e/0x190 [nvidia]

 [<d9b9c68c>] rm_init_adapter+0xc/0x10 [nvidia]

 [<d9b82ee0>] nv_kern_open+0xf5/0x232 [nvidia]

 [<c015dbad>] chrdev_open+0xbd/0x1d0

 [<c015daf0>] chrdev_open+0x0/0x1d0

 [<c0153720>] dentry_open+0x120/0x190

 [<c01535fd>] filp_open+0x5d/0x60

 [<c0153a25>] sys_open+0x55/0x90

 [<c04387df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

 [<c043007b>] svc_delete_socket+0xcb/0x130

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1931

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c011c98b>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xd0

 [<d9b98928>] __nvsym00323+0x10/0x14 [nvidia]

 [<c013fb13>] __kmalloc+0xa3/0xb0

 [<d9b85bee>] os_alloc_mem+0x5c/0x87 [nvidia]

 [<d9b98b74>] __nvsym00083+0x10/0x24 [nvidia]

 [<d9c4134f>] __nvsym03944+0x1af/0x2c0 [nvidia]

 [<d9ca8bbd>] __nvsym00780+0x11d/0x224 [nvidia]

 [<d9b9a7bc>] __nvsym00773+0x1c/0x5c [nvidia]

 [<d9b9ad03>] __nvsym00781+0x11b/0x190 [nvidia]

 [<d9b9c68c>] rm_init_adapter+0xc/0x10 [nvidia]

 [<d9b82ee0>] nv_kern_open+0xf5/0x232 [nvidia]

 [<c015dbad>] chrdev_open+0xbd/0x1d0

 [<c015daf0>] chrdev_open+0x0/0x1d0

 [<c0153720>] dentry_open+0x120/0x190

 [<c01535fd>] filp_open+0x5d/0x60

 [<c0153a25>] sys_open+0x55/0x90

 [<c04387df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

 [<c043007b>] svc_delete_socket+0xcb/0x130

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.
```

The important part of it is this:

```

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address ffedb855 

 printing eip: 

ffedb855 

*pde = 00001067 

*pte = 00000000 

Oops: 0000 [#1] 

PREEMPT 

CPU:    0 

EIP:    0060:[<ffedb855>]    Not tainted VLI 

EFLAGS: 00010286 

EIP is at 0xffedb855 

eax: ffedb855   ebx: c050fc24   ecx: d7ca9f9c   edx: 00000000 

esi: c02edb20   edi: 00000000   ebp: d7ca9f50   esp: d7ca9f38 

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068 

Process knodemgrd_0 (pid: 11, threadinfo=d7ca8000 task=d7c65740) 

Stack: c023ac85 c050fc24 c02ec770 c050fc00 c050fc08 c050fb60 d7ca9f78 c0283de5 

       c050fc24 d7ca9f9c c050fbac 00000000 d7c7ec44 c02ee120 d7ca9f9c d7cbcab8 

       d7ca9fc0 c02ee27d c050fb60 d7c7ec3c d7ca9f9c c02ee120 d7ca9fc0 c02ee3c7 

Call Trace: 

 [<c023ac85>] kobject_cleanup+0x95/0xa0 

 [<c02ec770>] nodemgr_bus_match+0x0/0xb0 

 [<c0283de5>] bus_for_each_dev+0xa5/0xe0 

 [<c02ee120>] nodemgr_probe_ne_cb+0x0/0xa0 

 [<c02ee27d>] nodemgr_node_probe+0x4d/0x120 

 [<c02ee120>] nodemgr_probe_ne_cb+0x0/0xa0 

 [<c02ee3c7>] nodemgr_do_irm_duties+0x77/0x120 

 [<c02ee6c1>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x171/0x1a0 

 [<c02ee550>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x0/0x1a0 

 [<c010b019>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xc 
```

The weird thing is that it is the same virtual address that has the problem every time, even with differente ramchips in the pc....

Anyone?

----------

## Lucho[FLCL]

If you tried leaving only one memory module each time, I wouldn't go for the RAM (it is VERY unlikely to have 3/3 bad memory modules). Do you have any other kernel just to see if it's a kernel issue? Perhaps it was not properly compiled....I'd go for a standard and proved stable kernel to see what happens. Perhaps trying Knoppix (or other CD distro) may help.

Do you have any other OS in that PC? What about them? Do they boot? Do they work fine?

I'd also go for bad HD clusters or hdparm'ing. Have you tuned your disk with hdparm? I had this kind of virtual memory request errors when I was very aggresive with my hdparm tweaking settings. Try fsck'ing your /boot and also chek your swap for bad clusters (I'm not sure if this can be done).

Well, hope that helps...  :Smile: Last edited by Lucho[FLCL] on Thu Mar 11, 2004 3:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lucho[FLCL]

Also, consider that your kernel is a Release Candidate!!! Try 2.64 now that it's stable to see what happens!!  :Exclamation: 

----------

## mariux2

Well the thing is that (maybe i should have written this in the original post) that for about a day i had problems getting the computer to start at all because the bios was saying that my ram was corrupted, and i tried running meminfo86 and it usually crashed (so did linux during boot), then suddenly the next it started working again....

----------

## Lucho[FLCL]

 *mariux2 wrote:*   

> Well the thing is that (maybe i should have written this in the original post) that for about a day i had problems getting the computer to start at all because the bios was saying that my ram was corrupted, and i tried running meminfo86 and it usually crashed (so did linux during boot), then suddenly the next it started working again....

 

Hehehe that's different. Anyway, if the computer boots, and the memory count goes well, try what I said in my posts. Try a stable kernel.  :Smile: 

----------

## mariux2

I'll try 2.6.4 today.

----------

## Lucho[FLCL]

Post your results!!! PM me too!!! Good Luck!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mariux2

Removed the two 128mb-chips and updated to 2.6.4 and now the bootupmessage is gone, which has to be a good thing. If it actually works any better remains to be seen....

----------

## Lucho[FLCL]

Put all the RAM back!!! Post your results!!!   :Smile: 

----------

## snowmoon

There are many sys revocer cd's that have built in memory testing as part of the default..... why not take a hour or so and run some test and be sure?

----------

## mariux2

Mar 12 20:28:38 [kernel] MCE: The hardware reports a non fatal, correctable incident occurred on CPU

This error caused the compilation of a program to hang making gcc take up 99% of the cpu....

And to snowmoon: I did run memtest86 and it kept crashing, until suddenly it stopped crashing....

----------

## Lucho[FLCL]

I'm starting to suspect on hardware...

----------

## mariux2

I kept the one 128mb chip that seemed to be working and took 256mb ram from another p (just 128mb ram was unbarable) and it seems like things are working fine now, though only time will show...

----------

## mariux2

NOT!

 :Sad: 

----------

